# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [ODBC] SQL ajouter des jours a un datetime

## thebarbarius

Bonjour,

Voila a quoi ressemble mon datetime.


```
2011-11-08 11:52:38.810
```

Je voudrai insrer la date jour plus 30 jour.

Comment je dois m'y prendre.

Merci

----------


## gene69

> mysql> SELECT ADDDATE('1998-01-02', 31);
>         -> '1998-02-02


on trouve des choses fantastiques dans la doc mysql!

----------


## sabotage

Il faut utiliser les fonctions de manipulation de date de ton sgdb.

----------


## thebarbarius

Moi et sql on s'aime pas.

MySql no souci.

Pour sql lui non, l'aime pas, et c'est rciproque.


gene69 :


```

```

Sa ne correspond pas a mon affichage.
Pourrai tu me faire un exemple pour ajouter 30 jours a la date et l'heure actuelle ?
Pour l'inserer dans la DB

----------


## thebarbarius

Ok j'avais mal compris.

Pourquoi u fais un select alors que je veu inserer une date ?

C'est pas plutot insert ?

J'aissaye sa :



```

```

Sauf que j'obtiens sa :


```
1900-01-01 00:00:00.000
```

Pourquoi ?

----------


## MaitrePylos

Lis la doc de MySQL (si c'est bien ton sgbd), quelque chose comme ceci



```

```

----------


## stealth35

+30 jours ou +1 mois ?

----------


## thebarbarius

Ce serait plus 1 mois.

----------


## ABCIWEB

```
$query = "INSERT INTO table (pseudo,date) VALUES ('toto',(SELECT DATE_ADD(NOW(), INTERVAL 1 MONTH)))";
```

----------


## thebarbarius

Pourquoi sa me met que la fonction adddate est inconu ?

J'utilise ODBC, pour info

----------


## ABCIWEB

T'a essay mon code ?

Que ce soit ADDDATE ou DATE_ADD il faut que l'ensemble de l'expression SELECT ... soit entour d'accolades  l'intrieur du champs VALUES() donc si tu n'avais que le champs date  insrer a ferait :


```

```

----------


## MaitrePylos

ADDDATE est une function MySQL.

C'est bien MySQL que vous utilisez ?

----------


## sabotage

Pour viter une rponse  ct : ODBC  n'est pas un moteur de base de donne, c'est juste un moyen d'exploiter une base de donne.

Les requtes restent propres au moteur de base donne qui se cache derriere la liaison ODBC.

----------

